# Micro Worms



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Basic can not get on line at this time and asked me to post this thread. He is in need of some micro worm culture and will be at the August meeting. If anybody has some to spare please bring him some, thanks.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I think luiz on dfwfishbox.com still has the cultures. He is in Euless. That is where i got mine from coulpe years ago. I dont have them. If you want glassworms (aka mesquito larva), just leave a tank of water in the shade with dead leaves. You can get them out with a brine net.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

digital_gods said:


> If you want glassworms (aka mesquito larva), just leave a tank of water in the shade with dead leaves. You can get them out with a brine net.


You might not want to do this right now with the outbreak of West Nile Virus. 21 people have died in Dallas. 552 infected according to the article below. I heard on the news that West Nile Virus has been in Dallas, Tarrant and one other TX county.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-west-nile-virus-20120817,0,2506584.story


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I have microworms and will bring some.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pam's microworms are HOT! Less than 24 hours after putting the starter on fresh media, the entire surface is shimmering and seething with new worms.

Thanks again!


----------

